# Golden 500



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

The Golden 500 will be run at the Denton Good Samiritan Village on Febuary 21st.. The Seniors will be competing for the James Hicks Memorial Thropy in Honor of James who along with Pete made this race happen with thier genrous donation of Cars for us to run .. They will be running at 12 volts for the opening rounds and 18 in the final heats.. if you want to come watch Pmk me for directions if ya want to help come on Down!


Dave


----------



## Yoshi Nagura (Feb 9, 2008)

Dave, I have the perfect trophy for that;










This is the Piston Cup, although there is no cup involved really, but there are pistons and that's why Pete called it that. This is the trophy that James won in the series that his son now says he has no room for. It's been a series trophy for many years, first with the Jody Miller Memorial in the mid 1990's then as a series trophy for the old Laguna Seca road course. I dug it out of a box a few days ago that was scheduled to be thrown away. It needs some clean up but it is a real metal vintage piece, not the plated plastic trophies are now. It's yours, just let me know and I'll get it to you in a week or so. 

We have a deal with Robin Trophy's in Clovis, not far from here, and we're also recycling a lot of the old guy's model car contest trophy's too so it's not really needed here. Robin Mathews own's the shop and races with us and just did our adult series trophy, it looks like the old Winston Cup from the late 1990's only about 1/3 size, really cool.


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Oh Yoshi thats perfect. thank you, that will bring some real meaning to the throphy also.. thank you...


David


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Coach...*



coach61 said:


> The Golden 500 will be run at the Denton Good Samiritan Village on Febuary 21st..


Just wondering... What is this place about? Assisted living, Nursing Home, or just an activity center. nd


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

tjd241 said:


> Just wondering... What is this place about? Assisted living, Nursing Home, or just an activity center. nd


Its actually all 3, Some of the old guys are chomping at the bit to whip some butt.. lol.. looks like it will be a good fun time for them.. and Of Course we'll take lots of pics, like one of Rich going "He's 96? He beat my time!!!"


Dave lol...just teasin Rich he was only 92


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

:thumbsup::thumbsup: Good luck Coach... Sounds like a terrific idea for the folks there. My wife is a nurse and worked in Geriatrics for many years. Stuff like this really makes their day... People have no idea. A cup of icecream on a hot summer day, a coffee and doughnut.... sad we sometimes forget our elders. This will be a big deal for them. BTW... careful they don't get mixed up and think you belong there too... They may think yer a resident and try to make you stay... ya old fart!!!! :lol: nd


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

tjd241 said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup: Good luck Coach... Sounds like a terrific idea for the folks there. My wife is a nurse and worked in Geriatrics for many years. Stuff like this really makes their day... People have no idea. A cup of icecream on a hot summer day, a coffee and doughnut.... sad we sometimes forget our elders. This will be a big deal for them. BTW... careful they don't get mixed up and think you belong there too... They may think yer a resident and try to make you stay... ya old fart!!!! :lol: nd



Do you live her old man? why yes, yes I do now pass the controls for the tv...


Dave


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

I spent 4 days in a Rehab facility here (where my ex is the administrative assistant) and got VIP treatment. But at night it was a bit too much for me. I was supposed to be there a week, I had the doctors check me out because the only room I could be in had all the Medi-Cal patients across the hall. My first night I waited for almost an hour for my light to be answered, I finally got up, went across the hall and picked the pillow up off the floor for the poor lady that had dropped and yelled about it for an hour. There's just not enough stimulation for most of these folks. Glad to see some racing going on.


----------

